# My First 7/8ths figure



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, he started out as my Uncle Jr. or C.M. Foley as he was known formally. But I got the proportions and the likeness all wrong, so I gave him some overalls and boots and renamed him Sim,,, which sounds a little like the way a Tenn accent pronounces C.M. which is what some of his friends called him.
My Uncle was a paraplegic and my plan was to make a brass wheel chair and a rod and reel and have him in the foreground of some cool diorama I was planning around my pond, with my grandfather and my cousin Eddy and me all fishing like we used to at Nachez Trace State park. It was going to be a little force perspective with my 1:20.32 scale trains running in the background. My wife put the kibosh on that one. Not so much that she didn't like the idea, but thinks fixing the house up should take precedent over having fun


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

His hat is fantastic. I feel your pain regarding priorities. I have a small outbuilding started but was reminded that a home reno better be done before the model shows up on the line! The worst of it is, as usual, she's right!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Real nice! I specially like the way you made the buckles of the overall straps. 

Not so much that she didn't like the idea, but thinks fixing the house up should take precedent over having fun 

I hear you brother! Some old story everywhere... ;-)


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Robert, yeah,,, she's a buzz kill, but she is right (my wife too). 
Paulus, 
Thanks, I don't run 7/8ths scale, but I sure like sculpting in it. My biggest problem is getting used to adding more detail than I can add in the smaller scales


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich,
if you were fishing in the Nacheze Trace State Park, you definitely weren't in Kansas anymore!!!!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

From the picture, I couldn´t tell the scale of the figure without a reference. Please sit a 1 :20 figure by its side, so we can see the seize difference.


[url="


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Fritz the sizes are listed on my sitey


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

A figure that i think there is a need for is a operator for a crawler/dozer in 1:16 scale. There are some nice machines but no figures for them. If i was buying a figure for my Cat 22, i would not mind repositioning the limbs and would prefer to paint it my self.
Don't know how may orders one could get for these. Just passing along a thought.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input Chris. I have a Franklin Mint model T car that is 1:16th scale. Eventually I will be creating a turn of the century driver and female passenger for that vehicle. Not sure I'll be doing an operator as I don't expect these figures are much in demand, and I can no longer afford to provide figures that are not in demand. Sad,,, because I do like sculpting them even if only just a handful of people use them, but my resources have become some what truncated


----------

